# [ 2007 ] what do you think about the every other year timeshares



## bfree (Jun 28, 2007)

what do you think about the every other year timeshares.  Do they make sense?  They are cheaper on maintainence fees and I think you can roll over points like the yearly ones.  does anyone know of a disadvantage of these except the fact you dont get all points at one time.  You can save some points and add together.  Or buy 2 every other year timeshares and save money.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 28, 2007)

Each point system is different, so unless you tell about the system name you are looking, then it may or may not make difference.

I have Fairfield (Wyndham) point system.  It yearly due has 2 parts - the MF to resort and a program fee to FF program which including RCI membership fee.  The MF to resort is just like you purchase 1/2 of the points every year.  the program fee will like you buy 1/2 of the point every year.  And since it has home resort concept, so it make sense to by EOY.  It does take some work to move points around from one year to another though, and sometimes may has some extra charge included.

On the other hand, I know some program has step type of fee structure, so, at certain point size, you pay one fee, after that, you pay another fee and step up.  I don't know how that will affect the MF either do I have any idea how easy to move the points

Jya-Ning


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 28, 2007)

*What's Not To Like ?*




bfree said:


> what do you think about the every other year timeshares.  Do they make sense?  They are cheaper on maintainence fees and I think you can roll over points like the yearly ones.  does anyone know of a disadvantage of these except the fact you dont get all points at one time.  You can save some points and add together.  Or buy 2 every other year timeshares and save money.


We like the idea of those alternate-year timeshares well enough to spring last year for an EEY floating-weeks diamond-season 3BR lock-off unit -- resale, of course.  It's at a resort where where back in 2002 we briefly owned an every-year floating-weeks diamond-season 3BR lock-off, our very 1st timeshare -- a great resort in just about the best timeshare location in Orlando -- so it's nice being owners there once again.  The EEY was an opportunistic $500 buy.  The clincher is that it came with $750 worth of use fees already paid for the year that we took ownership, so in effect we got paid $250 to take it.   Go figure. 

Annualized use fees are the same as what the every-year owners pay, except that we get billed 1/2 the amount every year.  

Use does not carry over from 1 year to the next, or from 1 2-year interval to the next -- we have to use both lock-off units (separately or together, mox nix) in the even-number years we own & pay for.  It's strictly non-points, so points rollover is also a non-issue, although we can do RCI _Points For Deposit_ if we choose with our EEY resort time, & then those PFD points are subject to the same rollover limits as all our other RCI points. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 28, 2007)

*EOY can be a good deal*

We have found that an EOY ownership can get you into the trading community of your choice at half the annual fees. Once you are there you can be fairly creative with ways to add bonus time, borrowed time, rented time, whatever to actually enjoy vacations each year under that ownership. In a case where you enjoy returning to a resort or area but maybe every year would be too much of a good thing an EOY ownership for use can also be a positive. Finally resale values of EOY's tend to be even lower than EY ownerships as there is a perception that they hold less appeal.  So you may save money on the reslae purchase cost as well. Needless to say you wouldn't be buying retail, would you?


----------



## geekette (Jun 28, 2007)

I think it all depends on what you want.  Our first purchase was EOY and it fit perfectly.  

Prob'ly not for everyone, but I wouldn't dis it.


----------



## littlestar (Jun 28, 2007)

We own (2) EOY lock-off timeshares besides our DVC points - but they aren't points. I think EOY's can be a great value dues wise.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2007)

Note that with Starwood, you cannot use your EOY timeshare during non-use years.  You cannot roll the Staroptions over - it's use 'em or lose 'em during the use year.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 28, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Note that with Starwood, you cannot use your EOY timeshare during non-use years.  You cannot roll the Staroptions over - it's use 'em or lose 'em during the use year.



And what do suppose they think that does except discourage people from buying Starwood? I never cease to be amazed at the truly stupid things developers do.


----------



## bruwery (Jun 28, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> We have found that an EOY ownership can get you into the trading community of your choice at half the annual fees. Once you are there you can be fairly creative with ways to add bonus time, borrowed time, rented time, whatever to actually enjoy vacations each year under that ownership. In a case where you enjoy returning to a resort or area but maybe every year would be too much of a good thing an EOY ownership for use can also be a positive. Finally resale values of EOY's tend to be even lower than EY ownerships as there is a perception that they hold less appeal.  So you may save money on the reslae purchase cost as well. Needless to say you wouldn't be buying retail, would you?



Hmm.  VERY good points!!

I've taken myself out of the market because I can't presently use another week every year.  I can however, use three or four days every year, but for some reason, I routinely dismiss all EOY listings.  That is completely ignorant on my part.  So, you are correct: "there is a perception that they hold less appeal".

With an EOY points purchase, I could use half the points in my use-year, and deposit the rest with an exchange company to use in the off year.  Why did I not think of that?

I am dumb.  Oh man.  How do I tell my mother-in-law that she's been right all these years?  

Gotta run!  Now that I've been enlightened, eBay beckons!!  John, I fear my wife might have unkind words for you if we by chance meet one day...


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 29, 2007)

I dont do points.  I think eoy on weeks is great.  I wished I had more eoy instead of every year.  I think it would save me more on trading fees.  Even the best resorts every year, you need a change.  But thats just me.


----------



## joestein (Jun 29, 2007)

We just purchased an EOY Fairfield week.  We wanted a week to trade into Disney properties every other year or so.  So we purchased a 126K EOY.  The maintenance is only $300/yr, but it includes the II account, so in reality it is only $200/yr maintenance.

If we need more points in any year to trade in II, we just transfer them from our other account or my SIL's account.

Joe


----------



## Mimi (Jul 12, 2007)

Due to the excessive taxes in Maui, we purchased an Even year timeshare at the Schooner, to compliment our annual units at Pono Kai and Kona Coast II. Then we decided to add weeks to our portfolio (thanks to eBay) since retirement has finally arrived. Therefore, if we do not bring family and friends along, we will prepare to vacation in Hawaii 4 to 5 weeks a year.


----------



## abc31 (Jul 12, 2007)

One great thing about owning an every other year is that you can join RCI and take advantage of their extra vacations on the years that you can't utilize your timeshare.  If you get a two bedroom lockoff that is every other year, you can split up the unit and trade half one year and half the next for the price of one maintenance fee.  That way it is like you still have every year usage.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 13, 2007)

The only downside I've figured to EOY ownership is that the closing costs and resort transfer fees (if any) when you buy/sell are just as high as for buying an annual ownership.  Jacks up the total cost of the initial purchase price, which can be an issue that bites you if you have to resell, if there are annual contracts available with minimal difference in the purchase price.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 13, 2007)

EOY can also be great to get day use priveledges which could be very beneficial at some resorts.  It can also allow you to move up in the pecking order for unit/view selection if you trade into that resort using a less expensive week via one of the exchange companies.  And it also allows you to get around the 1 in 4 rule at some resorts with high maintenance fees.


----------

